
Solomon Islands Hit by Magnitude 8 Earthquake, Tsunami Alert Issued - iwwr
http://www.hawaii247.com/2016/12/08/severe-quake-in-solomon-islands-hawaii-under-tsunami-watch/
======
24gttghh
Now a 7.7 [0] according to the USGS.

[0][http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us20007z80#...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us20007z80#executive)

